# Imac 27 pouces ou macbook pro 15 pouces plus ecrans externes



## Afey (22 Avril 2011)

bonsoir,  je voudrais savoir qu'est ce qu'est le mieux pour le codage web un imac 27 pouces (avec peut etre un second ecran 27 pouces en option ) ou un macbook pro 17 pouces avec 2 ecrans en plus.

Voila je fait du codage web il me faut un assés grand bureau pour travailler et le mac ne doit pas trop chaud, si je prend un macbook je pourrais mettre un ventilateur pour pc portable.


Mais quel est le mieux ??


ps: je crois que je ne suis pas dans la bonne partie ^^


----------

